# Free software and tech support links



## ClubMan

I've mentioned Gizmo Richards' Tech Support Alert website before but just to reiterate it contains some very useful to free software and tech support sites and you can also register for a very informative free tech support newsletter that is sent out from time to time. For example, if _AAM _contributors can't provide the answer to your tech support problem then it might be worth trying some of the support sites listed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest127

DR M. Zonealarm have a firewall. comes 2nd to Kerio in that gizmo list CM has compiled. Kerio is ok now anyway. dont know where it went yesteday. Walkabout maybe.


----------



## car

Top 100 downloads.  probably a lot of the same downloads as contained in the other links but I like the way this one is organised.


----------



## runner

Nice list Car,
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan

Yeah - another useful list alright. Thanks _car_.


----------



## Janet

Two sites I found very informative when working in tech support (hard drives) are:

www.storagereview.com

and for Mac users:

www.xlr8yourmac.com


----------



## car

Some more from a crowd called nirsoft.

These are more techy then anything else but someone may get use out of them.


----------



## ClubMan

I have just started using Copernic Desktop Search and it seems pretty good so far - and doesn't seem to suffer from the same security/privacy concerns as other alternatives. In particular much better for searching emails than the unpredicatable search facility built into _Outlook_.


----------



## redstar

Download Solaris (UNIX) Operating System for free (aimed at techy types mostly);

[broken link removed]


----------



## euroDilbert

Could I also recommend http://www.x1.com/ for desktop searches. I find it better than Google or Copernic (partly because I use Eudora for email).

Supports a huge range of file types.


----------



## car

Try launchy  a little app that makes it easier to open applications.  Been testing today and find it useful.  2 tips, definitely read the pdf before use and make sure you know the name of the app youre trying to open.


----------



## meathenterpr

Try  			[broken link removed]. A lot of high quality open source software on this CD. You ca see the cd list [broken link removed].


----------



## car

Finding windows slow to boot up?  Try this startup program delayer, windows starts a number of programs at startup and usually wont let you do anything until all programs have started.  This app will let you delay some of the programs until after youve started windows and are working away.  I gave it a quick test and got good results.


----------



## DrMoriarty

I see our friends at [broken link removed] are following AAM's lead...


----------



## car

lot of links the same as above but a few new ones as well.. an education link for the first time too, Id be interested in compiling a list of education freeware apps in one place if anyone has some theyed like to contribute.

300bestfreewarelinks


----------



## ClubMan

I just signed up for [broken link removed] of his newsletter/website. For a mere $10 it is well worth it in my opinion. Especially considering the benefit I already got from his free version.


----------



## car

clonespy
shows you duplicate files on your hard drive.


----------



## car

Free [broken link removed]courses.  Im putting here as it free software I suppose.    I downloaded 1 of the tapes and the notes for french, they need to be used together.

Languages covered are

Amharic
Arabic
Cambodian
Cantonese
Chinese
Finnish
French
German
Greek
Hebrew
Hungarian
Korean
Portuguese
Spanish
Swahili
Swedish
Thai
Turkish
Vietnamese


----------



## DrMoriarty

Nice one, car. Now can anyone recommend a download assistant (without the spyware of the dreaded _GetRight_, etc_._) that would 'harvest' from all those links instead of having to right-click/save-as on each of them individually?


----------



## car

lord only knows where youd get something like [broken link removed].


----------



## efm

I've used Fresh Download for a number of years and found it very good. The latest version does prompt you to Register(no payment just give your email) but if get your firewall to block the update process you won't be annoyed by it (I think this is correct but I haven't tested it fully so this may not be a solution!)

Even still, with registration I've found it very good and very quick

It also has a handy "minimise" option that leaves the download icon on the top of every web page and you can just drag and drop into the icon for downloading. It can also be set up as your default download application.


----------



## car

Note: the downloads on that language link have stalled on me more then once when starting, try a few minutes later and they'll work.


----------



## DrMoriarty

car said:


> lord only knows where youd get something like [broken link removed].


Yes, but that would make Bill Gates cry...


----------



## car

duly noted.  FDM any use? I used it before flashgot and never had any issues with it


----------



## car

Some more free language downloads for listening to on laptop or mp3 player.  You'll need itunes to download these.  Havent taken any of these down so cant comment on quality.    That site is decent btw, if you have a few mins to browse.

edit.. continuning on the language ones, heres one for learning german
http://www.german-grammar.de/grammar/content/english_german_table_of_content.htm


----------



## car

You'll have to buy this after a trial but possibly one of the most useful pieces of software Ive come across in a while.   maimojo [broken link removed].  It works like predictive text on your mobile except it plugs in to notepad.  full dictionary and it learns from your writing, if anyone here frequently replies to posts (Im sure theres 1 or 2), it should shorten your response times.

I cant see how much it is after the trial period, still, someone may get use of it.


----------



## car

[broken link removed]

Lets you access all utilities in windows from one window.  Built for XP but most of the utilities are available across all Ms platforms.


----------



## car

image viewer called , been playing with this for the last day or so.  very nice.  Just a viewer no editing features.  follow the install instructions and it does take a few seconds when you open it for the open image dialog box to open.  Watch the video on the home page for uses.


----------



## efm

I don't car does any real work at all!!!  He just sits on the net testing freeware for AAMers


----------



## car

testing software takes up a large part of my dayjob as it goes.


----------



## ajapale

car said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> Lets you access all utilities in windows from one window.  Built for XP but most of the utilities are available across all Ms platforms.



Lovely, Car! One thing though,  I wonder why do they have apostrophies all over the place?....window's in a box, function's, other folder's etc.....strange!


----------



## DrMoriarty

> Open the program and find the setting your looking for.Its that simple!!!!!!!!!


there spelling/punctuation is pretty capostrophic in general!


----------



## ClubMan

Useful tool – like a _Microsoft/Windows Update_ for various free packages:

http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/


----------



## car

very nice,  if you have multiple updates it might have been nice if they gave you a checkbox to pick and choose to auto download all, rather then having to click on each.


----------



## ClubMan

Useful online web based applications:

http://www.cogniview.com/convert-pd...b-apps-for-everything-you-will-possibly-need/


----------



## car

www.trymango.com
Free language courses.  Best ones Ive seen so far.


----------



## car

HDD capacity restore tool.  

Make sure youre using your HDD full storage capacity.


----------



## car

This propertybee plugin for firefox tracks  prices on propertys on DAFT.ie that youve previously clicked on.  Go to property watch to get more info and links on downloading historical data.


----------



## ClubMan

Useful site for checking if a site is down for everybody or just you

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com

For example to check if _Askaboutmoney _is actually down when you cannot access it:

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Marantze

ClubMan said:


> I've mentioned Gizmo Richards' Tech Support Alert website before but just to reiterate it contains some very useful to free software and tech support sites and you can also register for a very informative free tech support newsletter that is sent out from time to time. For example, if _AAM _contributors can't provide the answer to your tech support problem then it might be worth trying some of the support sites listed. Hope this helps.


Thanks Clubman,very good and handy site for all.


----------



## meathenterpr

Came across this.  It has saved my skin a few times.
If there is a software related BSOD the following program will assist in attempting to resolve the issue.

kdfe (Kernel Debugger Front End).  It is a dos script.  You will need to download Debugging Tools for Windows at
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/default.mspx
and the appropriate symbol package for your os from here


The script and further information can be found here
http://4u3u.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!D49B37B43E9E7B5E!311.entry*
*


----------



## daraman

There is lots of good Camera information on 
[broken link removed] 
worth having a look


----------



## jwestave

thanks for the links, very helpful.


----------



## Locke

Great list and thread folks!

Come in handy!


----------



## stuartk

*A Big List Of FREE Tech Support Tools*

Hi All





Hope they help someone


----------



## AlastairSC

*Re: A Big List Of FREE Tech Support Tools*



stuartk said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they help someone



"Error 404 - not found" (Dec '09), StuartK - can you update?


----------



## ericroger

Nice list, it contains all the categories like freewares, OS updates, tools, java updates etc.


----------

